# Ctenophorus reticulatus care



## shane14 (Sep 24, 2008)

hey guys i was looking for some care sheets for some Ctenophorus reticulatus but could'nt find any, has anyone got any info on caring for a pair of these???


----------



## gonff (Sep 24, 2008)

whats their common name?


----------



## mysnakesau (Sep 24, 2008)

Western Netted Dragon. Do a google search you should find heaps. Here's one to get you started

http://www.pilbarapythons.com/westnetdragon.htm


----------



## shane14 (Sep 26, 2008)

Thanks but it does not tell me any real info that im after for these lil guys


----------



## dougie210 (Sep 26, 2008)

Hey ya,
At home here, i have a few books which will help a lil bit, as they are for the central netted, but they are nearly the same, so they might help a bit.


----------



## hornet (Sep 26, 2008)

yup same care as central netteds


----------



## shane14 (Sep 26, 2008)

kool


----------



## shane14 (Sep 27, 2008)

BUMP does anybody have any more information on how to look after these guys???


----------



## shane14 (Sep 27, 2008)

Another thing ive heard is, is it true they only live for 5-6years?


----------



## Aslan (Sep 28, 2008)

Shane - Check this out...

http://web.mac.com/breadnbutterdesign/[CND]/Central_Netted_Dragon_[Ctenophorus_nuchalis].html

Shannon Plummer is also a Sponsor on here, her user name is Shannon. It is in relation to Central Netteds, not Western Netteds, however the husbandry - I believe - would be the same...


----------



## shane14 (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks cool so do i just do they same as i would for Centrals?


----------



## shane14 (Sep 29, 2008)

bump


----------



## shane14 (Oct 2, 2008)

bump


----------



## shane14 (Oct 2, 2008)

Please help me with some information people because i am absolutely stuffed with nothing to use to help with looking after these guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## buttss66 (Oct 2, 2008)

Aslan said:


> Shane - Check this out...
> 
> http://web.mac.com/breadnbutterdesign/[CND]/Central_Netted_Dragon_[Ctenophorus_nuchalis].html
> 
> Shannon Plummer is also a Sponsor on here, her user name is Shannon. It is in relation to Central Netteds, not Western Netteds, however the husbandry - I believe - would be the same...



Hi Shane
When you click on the link Aslan gave you , there is a book you can buy. It's for Central Netteds but I'm sure it's just what you need. It is really excellent. Well worth the money. Check out the link!


----------



## shane14 (Oct 2, 2008)

Might buy if mum will let me........ fingers triple crossed


----------



## buttss66 (Oct 2, 2008)

shane13 said:


> Might buy if mum will let me........ fingers triple crossed



I think it's cheaper if you get the Ebook version and then you can have it instantly.
Just "borrow" mum's credit card!

No - seriously don't steal her credit card. Just ask nicely and promise to pay her back!


----------



## Shannon (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks!

Yes Shane - Western Netted care is the same as the Central Netted and many other Ctenophorus species. They vary slightly in appearance but their captive needs are the same. Please take the time to look through the website too since it already contains plenty of captive care info (previous articles I've written) that should get you started. The book is much more comprehensive and is recommended to ensure your herp has a long, healthy and happy life.

Life span in captivity varies, 4-6 years is an average, however a captive Central Netted has lived for over 9 years!




buttss66 said:


> Hi Shane
> When you click on the link Aslan gave you , there is a book you can buy. It's for Central Netteds but I'm sure it's just what you need. It is really excellent. Well worth the money. Check out the link!


----------



## shane14 (Oct 2, 2008)

just one thing which one is the Ebook?


----------



## Shannon (Oct 2, 2008)

Go to this link - 

http://web.mac.com/breadnbutterdesign/[CND]/Captive_Care_of_the_Central_Netted_Dragon.html

Scroll down and you will see links for the 'Printed Book' and 'Download'. If you want the download version it's a PDF file and about 30MB so make sure you have broadband etc or you may have trouble.

Click the 'Lulu - Buy Now' icon next to 'Download' to go to the page where you can purchase it.
http://www.lulu.com/browse/book_view.php?fCID=2195486&fBuyItem=5

Once there you can go through the checkout process.



shane13 said:


> just one thing which one is the Ebook?


----------



## shane14 (Oct 2, 2008)

cool ill get mum to do it on the weekend


----------

